# documentation for selective renal angiography during heart cath



## mshelly87 (Aug 19, 2010)

What kind of documentation is required to be in the report when a physician does a selective renal angiography during heart cath. I have seen that is is required to have a complete renal ultrasound report even reporting on venous phase. Is this really required? I have been able to finally get my doc's to say whether they selectively or non selectively engaged the renal artery but I am really not clear on what needs to be in the documentation. Thanks alot, shelly.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 19, 2010)

From my understanding, they need to say they selectively engaged the cath into the renal artery(ies), shot the contrast and then give a result for the renal(s).


----------

